# Underwater Locations



## RM Photography (Apr 18, 2014)

This is my first actual topic, I should probably do an introduction one at some point! I'm planning on qualifying as a Scuba Diver in the near future (as I've done a number of Dives in the past!)

If I happen to find anything on my travels, such as underwater ruined buildings (as unlikely as that is in the UK, there will be some abroad) would you all be interested in seeing photos of them?

Just wanted to check before possibly spamming you all with them!!


----------



## Catmandoo (Apr 18, 2014)

Welcome, would love to see the photos.


----------



## RM Photography (Apr 18, 2014)

Catmandoo said:


> Welcome, would love to see the photos.




Awesome! Thank you, I'll look into underwater cities for when I next go away (and getting a diving camera!)


----------



## Northantz_Urbex (Apr 18, 2014)

There is 2 underwater villages I know of 1 at Rutland water and another in Sheffield how much remains I don't know


----------



## Chopper (Apr 18, 2014)

There are many villages around the coast that have disappeared into the sea over the years. The English Chanel is also full of German and allied planes (would be cool if you found Glenn Miller), and thousands of years worth of shipwrecks. Looking forward to seeing your pics, I haven't seen many underwater urbex pics


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 18, 2014)

Yes please!


----------



## MrDan (Apr 18, 2014)

I think I can safely say that we'd all love to!


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 18, 2014)

We've had a couple them before. Just make sure you tailor them towards dereliction and not diving


----------



## RM Photography (Apr 18, 2014)

UrbanX said:


> We've had a couple them before. Just make sure you tailor them towards dereliction and not diving



Oh don't worry, I wouldn't include pictures of reefs and stuff (unless they had plane wrecks/ruined buildings in them.)

I must take a look around for these other threads, I had checked but hadn't been able to find anything.


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 18, 2014)

LordDaem said:


> Oh don't worry, I wouldn't include pictures of reefs and stuff (unless they had plane wrecks/ruined buildings in them.)
> 
> I must take a look around for these other threads, I had checked but hadn't been able to find anything.



Yeah man, really not many, was by a fellow mod. Heres an example: http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=22743#.U1GuPPldWSo


----------



## oldscrote (Apr 19, 2014)

TeeJF put a load of dive related reports up a while ago.here's one of them

http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=23210&highlight=underwater#.U1I-6aI66dc


----------



## the|td4 (Apr 24, 2014)

Don't heed the tales of the village under Kielder water, it got bulldozed:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALYvCNlGj6M


----------



## ZeaJane (Apr 25, 2014)

I would love to see them! I've scuba dived myself, but I decided that I don't think going INTO wrecks is my thing, so I'm still really curious to see inside!


----------

